# Michel Perrenoud Humidors?



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Ok so who can tell me more in-depth info on the Michel Perrenoud humidors? Based on what I've seen and ready, they are made and based out of Switzerland. Seems like most of his cigars are very high end, top quality humidors and are a rare item since very few are made. I've tried to dig up some more info on the net, but I'm not coming across much. I can't even find a site for him as well. I believe there was a link to one, but it was not working. So if any of the experts here can fill in or add more details about these humidors, I would very much appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## ArlinLiss (Jan 1, 2000)

I think they are 'veneered'


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

ArlinLiss said:


> I think they are 'veneered' overpriced Humidors in comparison to solid wood Humidors


Can you tell me what you mean by "veneered"?


----------



## ArlinLiss (Jan 1, 2000)

What you see on the exterior is a very thin sheet [typically 1/40th"] of prized rare/valuable/figured wood


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

ArlinLiss said:


> I think they are 'veneered' overpriced Humidors in comparison to solid wood Humidors


Agreed you usually get what you pay for but not with those.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Excellent feedback gents. I have the option to buy one for roughly $450. It's new, except now box. Think I'm going to pass based on what I am seeing and hearing about the humidors. Although a good price considering they sell for 2k.

I am exploring all options and this one caught my eye. Looking for a special humidor. Also looking at the Daniel Marshall line as well.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

If you're lookin to drop cash like this, you gotta drop Ed a PM. My WaxingMoon humi is my prized posession, and is worth double what I paid for it. Best seal I've ever seen.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

FiveStar said:


> If you're lookin to drop cash like this, you gotta drop Ed a PM. My WaxingMoon humi is my prized posession, and is worth double what I paid for it. Best seal I've ever seen.


+100
If I ever get to the point that I can swing a great piece of furniture...Ed is my first call


----------



## Syner (Mar 7, 2010)

Michel Perrenoud and Daniel Marshall are both the same.
High gloss veneers, and overpriced.

Don't get me wrong, veneers can be very good (ie. HumidorMinister's stuff). But Michel Perrenoud and Daniel Marshall build extremely simple looking boxes that are not worth their huge price tags.


----------



## ArlinLiss (Jan 1, 2000)

You're all so right


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Here's a little something I'm working on one as well. Had to stop a while back to build some furniture for the same customer but I'm back on it next week.


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

I like this thread.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Veneer is good for large, flat surfaces due to wood movement. It does have its place. It's knowing when and when not to use it. In many cases I make my own. That way I have control of thickness and wood choice. 
Arlin, that one is a real beauty my friend.


----------



## Syner (Mar 7, 2010)

Humidor Minister said:


> Veneer is good for large, flat surfaces due to wood movement. It does have its place. It's knowing when and when not to use it. In many cases I make my own. That way I have control of thickness and wood choice.
> Arlin, that one is a real beauty my friend.


I completely agree. Veneers have their places and uses. Sometimes a solid piece is better and sometimes veneers are better.
Either way, if a job is done well, both veneers and solid wood can look amazing.

Unfortunately MP and DM humidors look too simple for my liking. I'm sure they both make good products, but I prefer the look of more interesting wood and all their humidors seem to have boring grain patterns.

Now your humidors HumidorMinister... Simply amazing! Words can't even describe how awesome all of your work looks.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you very much. There's a few more up my sleeve coming soon. I came across some incredible woods recently. Can't wait to put them to use.

That wood Arlin used is quite amazing as well.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

ArlinLiss said:


> And then there is me:


Arlin, great to see you back and posting again.

Anyone who isn't familiar with Arlin and his masterpieces, do yourself a favor and spend some time touring his site. Prepare to be amazed!

As far as Michel Perrenoud, he's not a humidor maker. He's simply a designer. People pay him for his name and designs and then have them manufactured.

He's the guy who gave you the $15,000 chair. :shocked:


----------



## Syner (Mar 7, 2010)

Humidor Minister said:


> Thank you very much. There's a few more up my sleeve coming soon. I came across some incredible woods recently. Can't wait to put them to use.
> 
> That wood Arlin used is quite amazing as well.


I agree, Arlin's work is very nice as well.


----------



## kdot (Aug 6, 2010)

Some nice craftsmanship and designs on show here. Ive been an admirer of Arlins work for a while. Waxing moon and Humidor ministers pieces are new to me and equally impressive.

Ive dropped some serious change on desktop Davidoffs and Elie Bleu humidors in the past during better times. If I was to purchase another I would opt for a Waxing moon. The quailty and the price are excellant.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Arlin, great to see you back and posting again.
> 
> Anyone who isn't familiar with Arlin and his masterpieces, do yourself a favor and spend some time touring his site. Prepare to be amazed!


I just did this. I am flabergasted. The super modernish mid-centuryish piece on the homepage killed my brain. I thought it was a wicked awesome entertainment center, and it was. But like the dirtiest kind of cigar entertainment I can imagine....


----------



## jezzo39 (Jun 15, 2018)

Can anyone of you gents tell me where I can purchase the inside humidifier of a Michel Perrenoud Humidor? The inside sponge dried up due to bad storage. I cannot get a hold of the company by phone or email. It seems they're out of business.


----------

